# nautical wedding bands



## TSOJOURNER

I am getting married this fall and my fiance and I are looking for matching wedding bands. We are looking for something that looks like a 3 strand braided rope in platinum. If anyone knows of a cool link, we would definitely appreciate it. Thanks! Kate
~~_/)~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER

KATE,
Please call me or write me at [email protected]
we have such rings in s/s cable, white or yellow gold, and platinum.
fair winds
eric freedman


----------



## sailorishere

My beau recently bought me a beautiful ring that has a nautical scene on it...and it''s actually a wedding band...he got it from David Virtue in Maine. Look in the back of Cruising World, or other mags or maybe search the net. The ring is gorgeous, strong and all about the sea. Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Try this site:

http://www.seawear.com/


----------



## boatguy30

Kate, 
My husband and I were married in March and used Turk''s Heads as our wedding bands. We got them though AGA Correa & Son Jewelers. You can find them on the internet, I think its AGACorrea.com . Ours are platinum, mine is a single braid and his is a double. We really love the unique look and the company stands behind their quality. 
Good Luck!


----------

